

IPads to Replace 40 Kilograms of Literature Paper in the cockpit - tzury
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Ftechnation.themarker.com%2F1.1886901

======
tzury
Highlight:

    
    
        * 40 Kg less, will save the airline $ 160K a year in gasoline.
        * No angry-birds or other apps/games allowed during the
          flight - even during an auto-pilot mode.

